# Hello everyone. I'm Ricky, or Rick, or Ricardo The Texan



## Ricky (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm a storyteller.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi there, Rick! I'm a story teller, too! Welcome to WF! :hi:


----------



## Foxee (Apr 23, 2011)

Very short stories, evidently. Welcome to WF.


----------



## Nickie (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Rick. I'm also a storyteller, but I earn my money by teaching (a job I still love after more than 30 years doing it).



Nickie


----------



## candid petunia (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Gumby (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi Ricky, welcome to the site. New York's a long way from Texas, how'd that happen?


----------



## Custard (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome Ricky!
 Gumby, I m taking a guess and saying that SOMEONE (I don't know who) named a state Texas because it was as far away from NewYork as possible.


----------

